
Apple Push Notification Service Update - gdeglin
https://developer.apple.com/news/?id=12172015b
======
nathany
I've begun work on a Go 1.6+ APN library that uses HTTP/2\. You can find it
here:
[https://github.com/RobotsAndPencils/buford](https://github.com/RobotsAndPencils/buford)

